# Boston S.P.O.'S



## A12

Boston's license dept for S.P.O'S doesn't except the Municipal Police
Training Committee, Basic Reserve Intermittent Program Certificate.
What do they have there own set of rules!!! :x


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Yup.


----------



## Channy1984

A12";p="58098 said:


> Boston's license dept for S.P.O'S doesn't except the Municipal Police
> Training Committee, Basic Reserve Intermittent Program Certificate.
> What do they have there own set of rules!!! :x


Boston SPO's operate under Rule400 and go to one of two academies that's res/int certified by MPTC. One which is like a FT MPTC or SSPO condensed into five weeks and the other is more like NERPI but I'm not sure.


----------



## BartA1

BPD Licensing has their own rules to get appointed as a Special. Depends on whether you fall under rule 400 or rule 400A. They also have their own criteria for issuing a LTC but that is another 3 page rant for another day. A trip to Schroeder plaza and get the requirements is the best way to go.


----------



## [email protected]

so if you complete the MJTC reserve class you are exempt from their training?


----------



## j809

> One which is like a FT MPTC or SSPO condensed into five weeks and the other is more like NERPI but I'm not sure.


Get real will ya. The 5 week academy that is being held by MASS Police Reserve Federation is a tough academy but it's nowhere compared to a 22 week MPOC, even the 18 week SSPO.


----------



## A12

I don't know if any of you folks are familar with Alliance Security,they hire armed,unarmed and Boston SPO's.There telling me they can't hire me because Boston doesn't except the M.P.T.C certificate.I'm really getting tired of the red tape,political crap in order to get any where in 
law enforcement in Massachussetts!!


----------



## Channy1984

j809";p="58137 said:


> One which is like a FT MPTC or SSPO condensed into five weeks and the other is more like NERPI but I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Get real will ya. The 5 week academy that is being held by MASS Police Reserve Federation is a tough academy but it's nowhere compared to a 22 week MPOC, even the 18 week SSPO.
Click to expand...

Yes I know... Of course full time academies are a different story. SPOC is just modeled after them.

But to clear this up, they require you to go to one of the two academies I mentioned, both which are Res/Int certified. Not every MPTC res/int academy is recognized by Boston's licensing unit.


----------



## reno911_2004

I can tell you that back in the day, they accepted the MCJTC part time/intermittent academy, as long as it was at least 160 hours. Of course things may have changed since then.


----------



## Channy1984

reno911_2004";p="58172 said:


> I can tell you that back in the day, they accepted the MCJTC part time/intermittent academy, as long as it was at least 160 hours. Of course things may have changed since then.


They do... But the academy has to specifically teach R400 and other related aspects. Apparantly there are only two which do that and were established for the main purpose of SPO training, but at the same time they met the requirements to be certified as a Res/Int academy. All the other res/int academies are more directed to PT officers.


----------



## mpd61

What a crock! Boston needs to just rescind Rule 400 and do away with the "blood stripers" On the one hand they are a necessary entity, but the inconsistencies between agencies and the requirements from the Licensing Unit are a god-awful mess. Most of these private companies would be better of with plain old armed security officers
:shock: 

I remember shooting at Moon Island and then standing in front of Ms. Hogan shaking in my boots when she yelled "put your hat on!" for the I.D. photo. Wasn't that stamp "ARMED" on the back really cool though? And the old style, square "ice scraper" badge........Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Macop

Boston's whole S.P.O program is a big fat joke. How dumb is it that they don't accept a f/t Police Academy. I am never suprised by the foolishness by the City of Boston, or the Commonwealth for that matter. When I was a Boston S.P.O they though it was funny to purposely fail everyone who took a S.P.O exam at any giving time when ever they felt like it. What a nightmare.


----------



## cj3441

I don't know who started this thread but whoever you are you don't want to be an S.P.O in Boston anyway. Most of the [email protected]$holes in charge at BPD (specifically most Lieutenants) are going to treat you like shit any time you have to deal with them. You would have more satisfying career flipping burgers. And this is coming from someone who has dealt with them agency to agency, I shudder to think what it would be like for someone who is working for a private institution or security company.


----------



## John J

Correct me if I am wrong but the Boston Housing Police attend the MPOC and they are sworn as Boston Specials.


----------



## JoninNH

Boston Housing Police and other city employees become Boston Special Officers under Rule 400*A*. The security companies who have thier officers apply for Special Police Officer tins are covered under Rule 400 (no "A"). Rule 400A Officers (the city employees) go thru a full-time academy.

Rule 400's can't have "police" or "Boston" on the patch, have the red stripe on the pants, can't transport prisioners, can't process a sexual assault complaint, can't apply for or serve a search warrant, can't operate an emergency vehice, can't wear an 8-pointed hat, must have thier uniforms approved by BPD, and can only carry a .38 special (they even list the grain weight for the round!) with a specified barel length, and only after quallifying at Moon Island.

I have paper copies of both Rule 400 and 400A I can send you if you want to PM me with an address. Also, do a search for "Rule 400" on this site... I started a thread a while ago and there were lots of great answers.


----------

